# looking for an id



## buffalocichlids (Jan 18, 2009)

didnt have much time before the batterys died, but can anyone try to identify the grayish cichlid with the black vertical line going across it? thanks. 
its right above one of the frontosa in this pic





































thanks


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

If you mean the one with the single horizontal line going through it, it is Hoplarchus psittacus - also known as the "True Parrot Cichlid".


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

a South American cichlid that doesnt fit in very well...

he will get about 16", and should be in a tank with much lower pH then an African tank.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

not to mention he will eventually begin to eat his neighbors


----------



## buffalocichlids (Jan 18, 2009)

whats one that size probably worth?


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

a couple of off topic questions... how old are your fronts and what size tank do you have?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the Hendrix and Who CD's btw 8)


----------



## mk368 (Dec 31, 2008)

its a 180 not sure of age on frontosa not sure


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

buffalocichlids said:


> whats one that size probably worth?


about $50 maybe a bit more


----------

